# Weed Whacker ?



## smokestack (Nov 30, 2006)

I have a Stihl FS 36 Trimmer, runs great. I have seen in the stores that other makes of gas powered trimmers have detachable attachments such as a small tiller and sidewalk edger. The question is, can I get such attachments for my Stihl or can it be modified? I have looked at thier website but didn't see anything like that there. The size of the small tiller would be perfect for my garden beds around the house. I rented a small tiller last year but it was to big still for what I needed and thats when I saw these attachments for the trimmers. My thought is with a attachment like that I would get more use from my trimmer. :dude:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

*Stihl Attachments*

Stihl does have a system of interchangeable tools, but you have to have the correct power head to use them.

http://www.stihlusa.com/multitask/accessories.html

I don't think they have an attachment to convert your unit. A Stihl dealer could tell you for sure.


----------



## bobotech (Oct 6, 2006)

I like the idea of attachments and so on, but honestly, I jsut perfer to get dedicated tools. 

For example, I bought a brand new trimmer this summer. I had an old (10+years old) shindaiwa trimmmer that I had bought used for 60 dollars in 96. I only stopped using it this past sumemr only because it finally quit running and needed about 120 dolalrs worth of work. I went ahead and bought a brand new shindaiwa trimmer since I had such good luck with mine. I spent just over 300 dollars for mine. Its a plain ole straight shaft model without attachments but I paid for good quality.

I used to buy stuff based upon cool factor (attachments and so on) but I have recently changed and buy based upon getting good quality stuff that should last a long time.

Since mine has a solid straight shaft, its very basic and durable. 

I dunno, i'm just boring. Heck, I'm the silly guy who spend 300 dollars for a trimmer to trim like 30 feet worth of yard edges. LOL


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

lol..... may not be a good engine.... have a 2 year old IDC powered mtd troybilt....

Straight shaft split boom (takes attachments) and has a clutch (being this was the trimmer/brushcutter one)
Have put it through hell...... and does fine..., paid like 150 for it


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

bobotech said:


> I dunno, i'm just boring. Heck, I'm the silly guy who spend 300 dollars for a trimmer to trim like 30 feet worth of yard edges. LOL


Yes, but as long as you do not remove the debris guard, you've got a trimmer that has a solid steel drive shaft and comes with a limited lifetime warranty on major ignition components for internal failures, and a limited lifetime warranty on the solid steel shaft.

How many Ryobi, Weedeater, Poulan, Homelite (and any other box brand) give you that?

Also, did you get a 230(1) series, or a 260(1) series?


----------



## bobotech (Oct 6, 2006)

newz7151 said:


> Yes, but as long as you do not remove the debris guard, you've got a trimmer that has a solid steel drive shaft and comes with a limited lifetime warranty on major ignition components for internal failures, and a limited lifetime warranty on the solid steel shaft.
> 
> How many Ryobi, Weedeater, Poulan, Homelite (and any other box brand) give you that?
> 
> Also, did you get a 230(1) series, or a 260(1) series?


I'm really not sure. I just know that it was like 295 at the landscaping supply house (plus tax of course).

What is the difference between the two models anyway and why would you want to remove the debris guard?


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

bobotech said:


> I'm really not sure. I just know that it was like 295 at the landscaping supply house (plus tax of course).
> 
> What is the difference between the two models anyway and why would you want to remove the debris guard?



There should be a decal on the front of the powerhead with the model number. The 231 model is the EPA version of the 230 model. The 261 is the EPA version of the 260. The 261/260 is slightly more power than the 230/231. Landscapers remove the guards to run out longer cutting line. But this in turn voids the warranty because it causes the engine to get hotter than it was engineered for and can cause bearings to seize up faster and clutch/shoes to wear out faster.


----------



## smokestack (Nov 30, 2006)

I looked at the website 30yeartech suggested and thats exactly what I'm looking for.I may have to put it on my wish list and sell mine. I hear what your saying Bobotech but I would like to get a little more use from it. I only use mine once or twice a month. I'm a bit confused, is STIHL a good product?


----------



## bobotech (Oct 6, 2006)

newz7151 said:


> There should be a decal on the front of the powerhead with the model number. The 231 model is the EPA version of the 230 model. The 261 is the EPA version of the 260. The 261/260 is slightly more power than the 230/231. Landscapers remove the guards to run out longer cutting line. But this in turn voids the warranty because it causes the engine to get hotter than it was engineered for and can cause bearings to seize up faster and clutch/shoes to wear out faster.


Well I checked, mine is a 231. 

I have no reason to remove the debris guard and run longer cutting lines but I can see why a landscaper would want to do that.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Used to be the hand held products Stihl sold were not manufactured by Stihl. All the hand held products now are manufactured by Stihl and are of excellent quality, as good as anything available IMO.


----------

